# New Betta



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

We just picked up a new crown tail betta. Its not my first betta but im by no means an expert on these fish. My wife saw alot she liked and had to rough time picking just one, hopefully im going to cure that issue soon. His current home is a 30 gallon tank that im in the process of making a tank divider so we can get another one. Im making it the same as my 3d background so we'll see what happens. heres a pic of him 

















And his home


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looks good and so does your tank


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Yay for bettas in big tanks! He's really pretty.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He is handsome!


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

So what do you guys think about dividing the tank?


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I think its a good idea if you want another male betta, but if not I think the tank would be awesome as a community tank with your betta as the center piece and no divider. Thats just my opinion though, I like your 3D background  You can add peaceful schooling fish in with him and you would have a really beautiful tank!


----------

